# Vegetarian dog food?!?!



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

This is more of a rant than a question. 

I work in a dog/cat food store, we sell high quality kibble, raw, and wholistic supplements, along with a variety of other supplies. Most of our customers are wonderful, loving, responsible pet owners who are doing the best they can for their pets. I love my job, I love my customers, and working there has helped me learn more about feeding dogs and cats (though I'm not a cat person myself). 

Today I had a girl, maybe mid-20s, buy a bag of Canidae and said it would probably be her last bag of this kind. I offered to give her samples of other brands and she asked if I had any vegetarian foods. Um no. They're dogs, not rabbits. 

I politely told her that dogs are carnivores and need to eat meat, but there are some low protein foods out there (thinking it might be a health related issue causing this choice). When I asked why she told me it was just her preference, and she is a vegetarian. I tried telling her that dogs need meat and it's not healthy for them to be fed a vegetarian diet but she said she's "read up" on it, so I had to just leave it at that. If I was at the dog park I would have probably gone into the nutritional needs of her dog a bit more, but since I was at work I had to keep my mouth shut. 

I have nothing against vegetarians, but why would someone get a carnivorous pet and choose to feed them in a way completely unsuitable to their anatomy and physiology?? You wouldn't get a rabbit and start feeding it beef, so why would you get a dog and start feeding it salad? 

It really makes me sad for dogs whose owners seem to just not care about their needs. 

That's it. Just needed to vent a little


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I am a pescatarian and I feed my dogs and cats raw. I believe that my personal dietary choices should have NO bearing on the nutritional needs of the animals in my care. Naturally, I have many other vegetarian/flexitarian/vegan friends and, very unfortunately, many of them don't share my sentiment. I ended up in a discussion with a vegan friend about vegan feline diets and some of his claims were nothing short of baffling. He is convinced that all animals should be forced to eat vegan, including large, wild predatory animals. His claim is that if big wild cats were fed soy-based diets they'd no longer suffer from heart, kidney or liver diseases or cancer. WHAT ABOUT THAT COMMENT EVEN MAKES A SHRED OF SENSE?!? Holy hell, I wanted to sock him in the face after that doozie. The really screwed up part, aside from being completely willing to essentially kill the animals he claims to care so much about, is that he totally believes this poppycock! Where do people even get the misinformation that it's alright to feed carnivores that way and why on earth do they believe it? It's not friggin rocket science... Sheesh.

I read a funny comment earlier today in response to an article on the HSUS Humane Choice vegan pet food... Something about vegans believing that animals should have the same rights as humans, so shouldn't one of those rights be to choose how they want to eat?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Uuuuuugh! Vegan diets for dogs! YES! OMG! PERFECT! Nothing like causing diabetes from high carbohydrate levels to keep the energy flowing!

People are so stupid and gullible that it continues to amaze me. I know I shouldn't be shocked anymore, but I just can't help it. It's as though the human intelligence quotient is getting lower and lower...Pretty soon, we'll all resort back to crawling because we won't remember how to walk! Or, at least they will. I know I'll keep my dogs on their healthy, natural, species appropriate diet.

Next time you talk to these people, just say this: "I love animals! They taste good!"

I'm all for animal rights, but I honestly don't think that any animal is going to want to eat something that they're not supposed to, unless it's an occasional treat.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Ugh! It makes me outraged that people would make these detrimental choices for their animals.  I don't care if a human chooses a vegetarian, vegan, etc. diet for themself, because it's their own body that will be feeling the effects. If it works or doesn't work for them, they will be able to feel it. 

To make that choice for someone else is irresponsible, especially when that "person" is a different species with a different biological and physiological makeup. And pets don't get the chance to make a choice for themselves, they're stuck with whatever is given to them. :frown:

I wish I could have said something more to this girl, but I knew it wouldn't be right in that situation. Plus, to be honest I doubt it would have made a difference. She probably would have dug her heels in even deeper just to make her point. Poor dog. I hope she gives up on the idea and sticks with what she's got.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Let's cross our fingers, but I doubt it...

I'm stumped as to how she can be feeding her dog a decent diet and STILL know nothing about good dog nutrition!!!!!


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

A friend of mine has a Boston Terrier who was "allergic to all meat" and fed it Nature's Recipe vegetarian kibble for several years. I think he told me he's outgrown his allergies now (the dog is 11), so they mix in regular kibble as well.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

It really shocks me when companies who produce vegetarian pet food claim that their product is perfect for animals with food allergies. Did any of the pet owners who buy into that BS ever stop to think it's all the crap that *shouldn't* be consumed by cats and dogs that their bodies are negatively reacting to in regular pet food? It's just mind boggling that nobody has or applies common sense anymore.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Let me play devil's advocate for a second, guys. 

Many who are Vegetarians do so because of the horrific treatment of animals in slaughter houses. I myself wrestle with the morality of it all. It does stand to reason that a Vegetarian would also search out options to not contribute to it...whether feeding themselves or their companion Dogs. 

I'm NOT saying I agree with what they are doing. Dogs NEED meat. Fact. 

But as I grow older, I try to see things from others points of view. To simply label this girl as an "idiot" is a little narrow minded I think.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Let me play devil's advocate for a second, guys.
> 
> Many who are Vegetarians do so because of the horrific treatment of animals in slaughter houses. I myself wrestle with the morality of it all. It does stand to reason that a Vegetarian would also search out options to not contribute to it...whether feeding themselves or their companion Dogs.
> 
> ...


Which is why I don't eat meat. However, to compromise my pet's health in order to feed it a diet that mimics my own is cruelty in its own right. If one has an issue with properly feeding a carnivorous animal they should adopt a rabbit or a guinea pig.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Which is why I don't eat meat. However, to compromise my pet's health in order to feed it a diet that mimics my own is cruelty in its own right. If one has an issue with properly feeding a carnivorous animal they should adopt a rabbit or a guinea pig.


Rachel,

Read my post. I'm not saying I AGREE w/ what she's doing. I was merely trying to point out that her intentions are probably decent and her views, logical. 

I don't think you'll get anywhere screaming at her and calling her abusive. But good luck.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Rachel,
> 
> Read my post. I'm not saying I AGREE w/ what she's doing. I was merely trying to point out that her intentions are probably decent and her views, logical.
> 
> I don't think you'll get anywhere screaming at her and calling her abusive. But good luck.


I did read your post. And I'm saying it's still no excuse for her to feed an improper diet, especially if she has done her research as she told the OP. 

Just to clarify, I have never had contact with this person so I'm not sure where you are seeing that I screamed at her and told her she was abusive


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

ubershann said:


> I politely told her that dogs are carnivores and need to eat meat, but there are some low protein foods out there (thinking it might be a health related issue causing this choice). When I asked why she told me it was just her preference, and she is a vegetarian. I tried telling her that dogs need meat and it's not healthy for them to be fed a vegetarian diet but she said she's "read up" on it, so I had to just leave it at that. If I was at the dog park I would have probably gone into the nutritional needs of her dog a bit more, but since I was at work I had to keep my mouth shut.


and nor did the OP, so I'm not sure who you are referring to.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel if someone is a vegetarian simply because of the horrific treatment in the slaughterhouse, but still choose to keep a carnivore as a pet. Then my opinion is to raise your own feed for the dog, whether it be rabbits or chickens. Then they will know the animals are not being mistreated up until they are slaughtered! :wink: See...everyone wins! Except the chicken or rabbit in the end  LOL


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Many who are Vegetarians do so because of the horrific treatment of animals in slaughter houses. I myself wrestle with the morality of it all. It does stand to reason that a Vegetarian would also search out options to not contribute to it...whether feeding themselves or their companion Dogs.


I think these days it's important that "average" people are aware of what goes on behind the curtain, things like the treatment of animals. I hope that the more aware people are, the more we will start seeing change in the way things are done. Take a look at the "green" movement. It took a long time and we're still not there, but it's heading in the right direction. 

That being said, if you can't handle the diet meant for a particular animal, get another kind. If she's so against feeding meat, there are many animals out there who are vegetarian by nature


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

ubershann said:


> That being said, if you can't handle the diet meant for a particular animal, get another kind. If she's so against feeding meat, there are many animals out there who are vegetarian by nature


Get a horse. lol.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Get a horse. lol.


Exactly. Or a rabbit, ferret, bird, fish, gerbil, snake, etc., etc.

You know, meat companies get in trouble when it's found that they are feeding their animals a totally species inappropriate diet (it's believed that mad cow disease started because cows were being fed beef), but a dog owner apparently can get away with feeding their animal a completely unhealthy diet, no matter what the effects are. 

I feel so bad for this girl's dog :frown: She was young, didn't seem that bright, and struck me as the type to follow a vegetarian diet based more on the trend than anything else. Here in Portland we have a ton of vege/vegan eaters. While I don't agree with it I figure to each his own. But to make another creature suffer is just detestable


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Ferrets, fish, snakes and some birds wouldn't fit the bill, either! Nor would rats, mice, sugar gliders, many turtle and tortoise species, many lizard species...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I was saying horse, because a lot of people get dogs for their personality, and the ability to work with them a lot more than you can other animals, like gerbils, for instance.

Also, ferrets are strictly carnivorous. Some people feed their ferrets raw.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Goats or a potbellied piggly wiggly would be good for those reasons as well!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

We received a big food donation at the shelter yesterday and guess what was in it? Several bags of HSUS Humane Choice dog food!

Please note that I'm not complaining and I'm very thankful that people donate food to the shelter to help feed all these hungry pups. Just thought it was a funny coincidence.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have any of you watched the movie "Temple Graiden" if you haven't, rent it as this women did in fact find a way to treat cows in the slaughter houses with respect, I'm not sure what has happened with her inventions to this day but it really is a good movie.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> I was saying horse, because a lot of people get dogs for their personality, and the ability to work with them a lot more than you can other animals, like gerbils, for instance.
> 
> Also, ferrets are strictly carnivorous. Some people feed their ferrets raw.


Wow! I had no idea that ferrets were meat eaters! Learn something new every day :smile:

I would love to get a horse to go with my dogs! I miss having a horse, they are such amazing creatures. Expensive ones though :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

ubershann said:


> Wow! I had no idea that ferrets were meat eaters! Learn something new every day :smile:


Most people don't realize their dogs are either :wink:


----------

